# Antiviren-Software im Test: Helfen kostenlose Virenscanner wirklich?



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Antiviren-Software im Test: Helfen kostenlose Virenscanner wirklich? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Antiviren-Software im Test: Helfen kostenlose Virenscanner wirklich?


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (22. Juli 2011)

lol, bei Chip.de war Comodo auf Platz 2^^
Ich bin zufrieden. Hat sogar einen "Spiele" Modus. Ich hab Comodo aber auch nur als Firewall laufen und als Antivirus programm Antivir.


----------



## pcfreak26 (22. Juli 2011)

Das Bild von Avira zeigt aber nicht die Internet Security Suite, sondern die kostenlose Personal Edition. Der fehlen ja einige Anteile.


----------



## l00p (22. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, was diese Virenscanner Geschichte betrifft, so muss jeder seine eigene Erfahrung machen.

Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit so ziemlich alles ausprobiert und bin letztendlich seit einiger Zeit bei den Microsoft Security Essentials hängengeblieben. Die Erkennungsrate ist in Ordnung und wenn mal was gefunden wird, dann ist die Software im Gegensatz zu einigen Produkten der Konkurenz wenigstens in der Lage, die Übeltäter zu entfernen.

Es bietet zwar kaum Funktionen, aber das ist auch nicht wichtig für mich - so ein Programm muss nur funktionieren.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich auch einen Spezi, der sich reglmässig die tollsten Viren fängt.

Seit ich ihm die Essentials installiert habe, ist endlich mal Ruhe eingekehrt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Juli 2011)

Aber leider funktioniert Avast in der Free-Version auf Windows Homeserver 2011 
Bist jetzt funktioniert da nur sehr wenig drauf (Comodo z.Bsp.). Nichtmal MSE geht da drauf. Echt peinlich für Microsoft.
Warum zu Hölle wird eigentlich noch auf nem XP-System getestet? Die aktuellen Scanner dürften doch mittlerweile alle für Win7 optimiert sein.


----------



## Fori (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schon ewig bei Avira hängen geblieben. Zwischendurch mal AVG. Überlege jetz mal ob ich die Essentials mal ausprobieren sollte... oder gar BitDefender Free?


----------



## l00p (22. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ewig bei Avira hängen geblieben. Zwischendurch mal AVG. Überlege jetz mal ob ich die Essentials mal ausprobieren sollte... oder gar BitDefender Free?



Ich bin mit MSE zufrieden.

Davor hatte aus der CHiP ne Jahreslizens für Emsisoft Anti Malware - war auch sehr gut, nur ist die Zeit halt abgelaufen und ne ordentliche, kostenlose Variante gibt es nicht.

Früher hatte ich lange Zeit Antivir und Avast laufen, aber früher oder später finden diese Tools einen Virus und sind nicht in der Lage, diesen zu entfernen. Das Probem hatte ich und auch Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis oder Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## g-13mrnice (22. Juli 2011)

Fahre seit eh und je auf Kaspersky und habe bisher auch bei der gekauften 2012 IS keine Probleme in Bedienung und Performance. 25€ für ne Jahreslizenz ist ok und bin ich bereit auszugeben. Free´s wie bspweise Avira nerven mich mit ihren Werbepopups oder schlimmer noch, Toolbarinstallationen um AV-Features nutzen zu können.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (22. Juli 2011)

bei mir kommt mittlerweile nur noch norton, alles andere find ich pers. nicht so berauschend... 3er lizenz für 24,95 € ist auch in Ordnung, das Ding ist fix und macht,was es soll...


----------



## RalfGer (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch beste Erfahrungen mit Norton.
Wegen des Preises von 15,--€ für 3 Lizenzen letztes Jahr im Rahmen der Gamescom bin ich natürlich auch mit dem Preis zufrieden.
Hoffe, dieses Jahr gibt es wieder ein entsprechendes Angebot.


----------



## Dennisth (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

die Tests sind ja ganz nett ABER:
1. Wieso wird noch auf Windows XP getestet? Windows 7 32- und 64-Bit Tests bitte.
2. Wieso ist bei z. B. GDATA Internet Security ein Bild der Notebook Security drin?
3. Kaspersky ist also Platz 2 aber das Bild ist etwas, sagen wir, "verseucht"  guter Schutz 

Es stimmt aber:
Man muss immer seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.
Meine "bestenliste":
1. GDATA
2. Norton
3. Bitdefender
4. Kaspersky

Den Virenscanner von Microsoft ist durchaus gut, nur er ist halt kostenlos und ist sozusagen für "nicht" PC-Experten gedacht.

Ich nutze selber GDATA und werde es auch weiterhin nutzen, da es sehr gut und billig ist (ca. 20 € für 3 PCs und 2 Jahre Updates).

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## dymas (22. Juli 2011)

Nutze seit Jahren Avast! und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es zählt am Ende sowieso nur die Erkennungsrate, fürs Entfernen gibts Google  Oft ist die händische Entfernung sowieso gründlicher da die Virenscanner meist eh nur irgendne infizierte Datei finden aber die ganzen verschlungenen Änderungen im System, die viele Trojaner u.ä. vornehmen muss man selbst korrigieren.


----------



## Finsternis5 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch seit jahren zufriedener Avast nutzer :3


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie sich AV-Test finanziert?


----------



## selince (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich traue den Tests nicht. Und Norton auf Platz Zwei? Naja...

Meine Reihenfolge:

Bitdefender, Kaspersky, Gdata, MSE

Und die Aussage das MSE für "nicht PC-Experten" geeignet ist, stimmt mal ganz und gar nicht.

Edit: Nicht Böse gemeint^^


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juli 2011)

habe auch schon sämtliche antiviren tools durchprobiert. bin jetzt bei avast hängen geblieben, scheint recht ordentlich und schnell zu sein. norton und avg fand ich katastrophal.


----------



## sulami (22. Juli 2011)

Ich benutze tatsächliche keinen Virenscanner/Ähnliches, komme auch so recht gut klar. Solange man nicht alles mögliche runterlädt, hält sich die Gefahr sowieso in Grenzen...

Ach, und wie oben schon einmal angemerkt, das Kaspersky-Bild (Platz 2) scheint ein bisschen, nun ja, besonders zu sein


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mit Microsoft Security Essen nur gut Erfahrungen gemacht, läuft und entfernt alles.


----------



## Dennisth (22. Juli 2011)

selince schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und die Aussage das MSE für "nicht PC-Experten" geeignet ist, stimmt mal ganz und gar nicht.
> 
> Edit: Nicht Böse gemeint^^



Ja ich wusste nicht, wie ich das anders ausdrücken sollte. MSE ist ja gut, effektiv und vorallem Ressourcensparend. Was macht der "normale" DAU wenn der PC langsam läuft? Richtig: er macht den Virenscanner aus  DAS wollte ich damit sagen. Wir "Experten" wissen, dass Virenscanner die Leistung mindern und schalten den nicht einfach aus.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn man sein kostenloses Antivirenprogramm auf dem neusten Stand hält dürfte nichts passieren und wenn doch dann hilft einem ein Kostenpflichtges auch nicht weiter

Diese Tests =


----------



## rehacomp (22. Juli 2011)

Hat sich mein Avast wieder bewährt, schön. 

Norton kann es immernoch nicht. OK 

Antivir auf Platz 13? schiet gerecht nach den Problemen die in letzter Zeit immer wieder aufgetaucht sind.
Nicht zu vergessen, es ist die kostenpflichtige Version getestet worden, die Free-Version dürfte wohl noch schlechter abschneiden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2011)

Finsternis5 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch seit jahren zufriedener Avast nutzer :3


 
Dito! 

Das beste Free-AV Programm  


Privat brauch man keine dicken Internet Security Suites


----------



## PHENOMII (22. Juli 2011)

ähh...irgendwie kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor 
Security-Software: So unsicher sind AntiVir & Co. - News - CHIP Online


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Juli 2011)

habe auch einiges durch...avast, avira, Norton, Kaspersky, Bitdefender,  F-Secure,.... benutze seit 2 Jahren NOD AV und bin sehr zufrieden damit... gerade auf meiner alten Möhre läuft das Programm sehr performant...
Wichstigstes ist ja sowieso...brain.exe aktiviert und wach halten..nicht alles anklicken, was da gerade so anzuklicken verlockt...
btw.: das Kaspersky Bildchen ist ja wohl ein "bissel schräg", oder..?


----------



## Mayday21 (22. Juli 2011)

Seit Jahren zufriedener Bitdefender Kunde.


----------



## Papa (22. Juli 2011)

Hab Microsoft Security Essentials auf meinen Rechner und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden.


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze Comodo IS und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Viren. Von der kompletten Internet Security könnte sich so mancher großer noch was abgucken, was das Thema Sicherheit betrifft. Wenn man damit umgehen kann, braucht man nämlich den AV-Teil überhaupt nicht.


----------



## NetXSR (22. Juli 2011)

Papa schrieb:


> Hab Microsoft Security Essentials auf meinen Rechner und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden.


 

/sign!


----------



## kmf (22. Juli 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Privat brauch man keine dicken Internet Security Suites


Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung.

Hab seit einigen Jahren eine 3fach Lizenz mit 3-jähriger Laufzeit von  Bitdefender Total Security. Das gute daran, man kann ohne weitere Kosten  auf die jeweilig neuste Version wechseln und pro Lizenz besteht  außerdem die Möglichkeit, zusätzlich ein Notebook mit dem Security Paket  auszustatten. Wenn man das ausnutzt, dann sind das insgesamt 6 Lizenzen  für 3 Jahre bei einem Vorteilspreis (Lizenzverlängerung) von 35% Rabatt  => 109,17€. Macht dann pro Rechner pro Jahr schlappe 6,06€. Da kann man doch net  meckern - oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dontinarus (22. Juli 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Warum zu Hölle wird eigentlich noch auf nem XP-System getestet? Die aktuellen Scanner dürften doch mittlerweile alle für Win7 optimiert sein.





Dennisth schrieb:


> 1. Wieso wird noch auf Windows XP getestet? Windows 7 32- und 64-Bit Tests bitte.



AV-Test ist eine Art Dienstanbieter und testet auf den Systemen, die vom Arbeitgeber gewünscht wurden, die Produkte, die gewünscht wurden. Windows XP und Windows 7 wird angeboten, auf jeden Fall in 32 Bit, ob auch in 64 Bit, weiß ich nicht. Windows Vista wurde, glaube ich, komplett eingestellt.
Demnach wäre die bessere Frage: Warum wurde Windows XP gewünscht? 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie sich AV-Test finanziert?


Man gibt ihnen Aufträge und bezahlt sie dafür. Dabei ist es nicht auf Tests von Virenscanner beschränkt. 
Dies müsste die offizielle Webseite sein: av-test.org.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (22. Juli 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung.
> Hab seit einigen Jahren eine 3fach Lizenz mit 3-jähriger Laufzeit von  Bitdefender Total Security. Das gute daran, man kann ohne weitere Kosten  auf die jeweilig neuste Version wechseln und pro Lizenz besteht  außerdem die Möglichkeit, zusätzlich ein Notebook mit dem Security Paket  auszustatten. Wenn man das ausnutzt, dann sind das insgesamt 6 Lizenzen  für 3 Jahre bei einem Vorteilspreis (Lizenzverlängerung) von 35% Rabatt  => 109,17€. Macht dann pro Rechner pro Jahr schlappe 6,06€. Da kann man doch net  meckern - oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja sehe ich genauso! Hab eine 3-PLatz edition von Kaspersky Internet Security für 3 Jahre, Linzensverlängerung(79€) und man fühlt sich gut geschützt^^



Aber Warum der Test mit XP-32? Warum nicht gleich win95???

Ich mein wir leben in Zeiten von Win7 und 64Bit.


----------



## Hidden (22. Juli 2011)

Also das Bild auf Platz 2 hat doch was  (was soll das darstellen?)
Und im Text steht bei Platz 16 der falsche name, nämlich nochmal der von Platz 17.

Ich nutze Avast, war ewig auf Avira ist mir aber dann doch zu aufdringlich gewesen (und offensichtlich ists auchnoch schlecht ^^)


----------



## 6erPasch (22. Juli 2011)

Bin schon seit 3 Jahren bei Kasperky und voll zufrieden mit dem AV-Programm...
Da wird gleich eine 5er Lizenz gekauft (Kunpels und ich legen zusammen), da kostet es für einen PC nur noch 12€.
Außerdem kann man kostenlos auf die neuste Version wechseln.

Grüße


----------



## g-13mrnice (22. Juli 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich genauso! Hab eine 3-PLatz edition von Kaspersky Internet Security für 3 Jahre, Linzensverlängerung(79€) und man fühlt sich gut geschützt^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht weil Windows XP in seiner Systemsicherheit mehr Lücken hat als Windows7. So könnte ich es mir erklären. Und weil es immernoch das präsenteste OS am Markt ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2011)

ich nutze seit ewigen zeiten Avira Free und habe noch nie ein anderes Antiviren Tool auf dem PC gehabt.
In den letzten 10 Jahren hatte ich ein einziges Mal einen Virus aufm Rechner der ein paar Probleme machte.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Anwesenheit eines Antivirenprogramms zwar Pflicht, das verhalten des Users vor dem PC macht aber einen viel viel größeren unterschied hinsichtlich der Virensicherheit als die Auswahl des Antivirenprogrammes!


----------



## AMD (22. Juli 2011)

Schade  das Microsoft Security Essential nicht berücksichtigt wurde... finde das Programm sehr gut


----------



## mari0 (22. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Schade  das Microsoft Security Essential nicht berücksichtigt wurde... finde das Programm sehr gut



Ist doch dabei, ist auf Platz 14


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (22. Juli 2011)

Antiviren-Software im Test: Wie gut sind Kostenlos-Virenscanner gegenüber Bezahlsoftware? - Bildergalerie - 2011/07/computerstatusprotected_web.jpg

Edit: Zu langsam...


----------



## Antonio (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab Avast seit ein Paar Monaten und kann mich nicht Beschweren bei Antivira wars so ich musste das Program ausmahcen wenn ich z.b Crysis zocken wollte dachte wohl es wäre ein Virus


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Juli 2011)

bit defender  investiert nicht in werbung  3 lizenzen für 12 euro  

kaspersky hab ich selber und muss sagen bin zufrieden für 9 euro kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Hidden (22. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ich hab Avast seit ein Paar Monaten und kann mich nicht Beschweren bei Antivira wars so ich musste das Program ausmahcen wenn ich z.b Crysis zocken wollte dachte wohl es wäre ein Virus


 
Kommt mir bekannt vor. Mir hat Avira früher immer Mirrors Edge.exe in Quarantäne verschoben.


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Juli 2011)

Freut mich, das BitDefender ein guter Kauf war. Ich hab das Family Pack mit 3 Lizenzen für 5,69 ergattert - incl. Upgrade auf BD2011. Da kann man mal net meckern.


----------



## Rizoma (22. Juli 2011)

War früher Antivir Jünger, bin aber nun schon seit einiger zeit auf Avast! free um gestiegen da ich es schon länger für besser halte. (kein nervender Werbe pop-up, Updates mehrmals täglich)

In meinen Augen reicht es einen Gratis Scanner + brain.exe zu haben


----------



## Pazox (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch vor kurzem auf Avast umgestiegen von Antivir und bin mehr als zufrieden. 

Antivir hatte mir mit dem letzten Servicepack nur noch Probleme bereitet. Der Schirm hatte sich nicht mehr geöffnet, der Webguard wollte nicht starten und dass man sich ne Toolbar installieren musste, um alle Funktionen nutzen zu können, war ja auch ein Witz.

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit Avast und bleibe da auch wohl länger bei.


----------



## Spinal (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte früher immer Avira, aber irgendwann war in der freien Version keine Unterstützung mehr für Netzlaufwerke drin. Einfach so.
Da bin ich auf Eset NOD32 umgestiegen und bin zufrieden. Habe aber auch keine sonstigen Vergleiche.
Ich finde aber, man muss schon schauen was man braucht/will. Zum Beispiel brauchte ich unbedingt die Netzlaufwerk Unterstützung, da gab es damals keine Free AV Alternative.
Habe für eine 3er Lizenz für 2 Jahre ca. 35 Euro bezahlt. Finde ich okay.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Russell Faraday (22. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage hätte ich: Könnte man beim nächsten Mal auch die Antiviren Software "Sophos" testen? Die benutze ich auf der Arbeit und empfinde sie als recht angenehm. Sie ist schnell, bezieht nicht andauernd irgendwelche störenden Updates (Updates empfängt das Programm täglich, die werden aber im Hintergrund geladen und sind nur ein paar Kilobyte groß). Außerdem frisst es sehr wenig Ressourcen. Mich würde mal ein Vergleich mit anderer Software interessieren um zu sehen, ob das nur mein persönliches Empfinden ist oder ob das wirklich der Fall ist.

EDIT: Ich bin blind ich bin blind ich bin blind ich bin blind ...


----------



## Genildor (22. Juli 2011)

BitDefender Antivirus 3PCs 3Jahre = 60€ 
25% Gutscheincode auf alle Produkte = BitDefender Gutschein | BitDefender: 25 Prozent BitDefender Gutschein 2011 | BitDefender Gutscheincode 2011 

MfG


----------



## b00n (22. Juli 2011)

Norton hatte ich vor vielen Jahren mal, der Mist wurde damals so tief ins System eingegraben das ich ihn bis zur Formatierung nicht mehr los geworden bin. Dann habe ich einige Zeit den Bitdefender genutzt der war auch ganz nett ist aber irgendwann abgelaufen. Danach war Avira Antivir (Free Version) dran, der Scheiß ging mir mächtig auf den Sack weil er mir stumpf Spiele unterbrochen hat für Werbepopups ... immer schön bei Spielen die zu crashen neigen wenn man raustabt. 
Da ich jetzt mal ein originales Window 7 haben nutze ich das was Microsoft im Bereich Firewall und Virenschutz bietet und bin damit auch zufrieden.


----------



## Raeven (22. Juli 2011)

ich nutze seit Jahren wieder Norten Internet Security, aktuell Version 2011 und bin sehr zufrieden. Selbst beim zocken habe ich keine Fehlmeldungen oder andere Störungen. Sicher sind einige Free Versionen nicht schlecht, dennoch ist mir die Sicherheit und Stabilität meines Rechners den Preis ( 20.-€) wert.


----------



## Jooschka (22. Juli 2011)

Kann sich das eine Firma wirklich noch leisten, einen Anti-Viren-Scanner-Test auf Basis eines 9 Jahre alten Betriebssystems zu testen? testet doch gleich auf 3.11!


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (22. Juli 2011)

Also, Ich nutze Avast und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Es ist zwar Freeware aber Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Fehlermeldungen etc. oder das Ich mit Performance einbußen zu kämpfen habe.


----------



## AMD (22. Juli 2011)

mari0 schrieb:


> Ist doch dabei, ist auf Platz 14


 Oh dann sorry!
Hatte die Bilder nur schnell in der Uni durchgeklickt und wohl übersehen!

Danke für die Info


----------



## Hauptsergant (22. Juli 2011)

F-Secure habe ich vor paar Monaten für 42 Euro gekauft - für 3 PC's für 2 Jahre.  Im Vergleich mit Avira läuft alles  viel schneller und Bootzeit ist auch kürzer geworden. Aber sonst ...


----------



## byte1981 (22. Juli 2011)

Hab eigentlich noch nie kostenlose Antiviren-Software verwendet. Ich  investiere lieber ein paar Euronen in die Sicherheit meiner PCs.
 Seit Jahren nutze ich die Internet Security von GData und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit der Sicherheit und Performance.


----------



## steveO (22. Juli 2011)

Hy  leute  !
Ich hab ein ZIEMLICH nerviges Problem mit dem Browser -.- !!
Ich habe mir mal n lied mit dem youtubeconverter downgeloadet  , und als ich das lied abspielen wollte  mussten Nutzungsrechte erwebt werden , worauf  sich ein  fenster öffnete.
Mediagateway wird benötigt um medium abspielen zu können ...
Also hab ich es installiert .
Nix passierte und das Lied konnte trotzdem nicht abgespielt werden !
Das einzige was sich geändert hat ist : wenn ich ne seite besuche , werde ich soffort/in 5 sec. umgeleitet und lande auf einer leeren seite mit einem suchbalken , searchquery etc...... MANN :S !!!!
Was muss ich zun um das problem zu beheben ;?
das geht eeecht auf den sack  

THX , LG : Stefan


----------



## leckerbier (22. Juli 2011)

Ich benutze seid einer ganzen Zeit schon MS Security Essentials und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Bennz (22. Juli 2011)

ich nutze avast 6 free, echtzeit schutz brauch ich auch nicht und einmal im monat wenn überhaubt wird mal nen scan gemacht. Ich hatte seid jahren keinen virus mehr also warum geld für was ausgeben was man nich oft brauch. 



steveO schrieb:


> Hy  leute  !
> Ich hab ein ZIEMLICH nerviges Problem mit dem Browser -.- !!
> Ich  habe mir mal n lied mit dem youtubeconverter downgeloadet  , und als  ich das lied abspielen wollte  mussten Nutzungsrechte erwebt werden ,  worauf  sich ein  fenster öffnete.
> Mediagateway wird benötigt um medium abspielen zu können ...
> ...


 
so erstmal feiern, das ist spyware


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Juli 2011)

Bullguard Internet Security 10 auf Platz 10  Die hätten noch den Support und die Bedienung Testen sollen - Da ist BG IS 10 schlimmer als Krebs.


----------



## Nuklon (22. Juli 2011)

Security-Ranking Q1/2011: Alle Gewinner und Verlierer - Bilder - CHIP Online

Gleicher Test? Das Web ist auch nicht mehr was es war. Medienkonzentration rules.


----------



## mospider (22. Juli 2011)

Norton IS stellt für mich das beste Gesamtpaket da. Der schlechte Ruf den Symantec zu Recht in frühen Jahren hatte, wird durch Noobs noch viele Jahre verbreitet.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Juli 2011)

Hat mich selber verwundert dass Norton so gut Positioniert ist.


----------



## tripod (22. Juli 2011)

hab seit jahren kaspersky und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

anfangs avast und antivir. war ich eigendlich auch zufrieden, nur die werbepopups haben genervt.
irgendwann dann auf kaspersky umgestiegen, weil ich ein "komplettpaket" haben wollte.


----------



## Reigenspieler (22. Juli 2011)

Also Eset NOD32 hat bei C't im Punkt Performance recht gut abgeschnitten und bei diesem Test 5,5 (Performance/Bedienung)?  Ich nutze es selbst, die Bedienung ist absolut simpel. Jeder DAU kommt damit zurecht. Ich weis nicht was ich von dem Test halten soll.


----------



## Vhailor (22. Juli 2011)

Bin recht erstaunt, wie die Ergebnisse sind. Mein erster Gedanke war dennoch: Ey, endlich mal nen Vergleich. Gibt auf jeden Fall zu denken, wenn man ein Programm installiert hat, das es nicht mal unter die Top-10 schafft. 

Werde in Zukunft nun nach guten und günstigen Angeboten von den ersteren suchen. Allerdings nicht ohne einen weiteren Test gelesen zu haben. Wie ist denn der Test überhaupt aufgebaut?? Sone Liste zusammentackern kann schließlich jeder...


----------



## Dontinarus (22. Juli 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Also Eset NOD32 hat bei C't im Punkt Performance recht gut abgeschnitten und bei diesem Test 5,5 (Performance/Bedienung)?  Ich nutze es selbst, die Bedienung ist absolut simpel. Jeder DAU kommt damit zurecht. Ich weis nicht was ich von dem Test halten soll.


 
Du weißt, dass maximal 6 Punkte zu erreichen waren und 5,5 damit schon gut bis sehr gut ist? In diesem Punkt gehen auch Falsch-Positive Erkennungen rein und da hatte die Eset-Software im April und Mai ein paar (siehe Details des unten angegebenen Links).




Vhailor schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Test überhaupt aufgebaut?? Sone Liste zusammentackern kann schließlich jeder...


Ich zitiere dazu mal:


> Im 2. Quartal 2011 haben wir 22 Sicherheitsprodukte in den Bereichen Schutzwirkung ("Protection"), Reparaturleistung ("Repair") und Benutzbarkeit ("Usability") ausgiebig geprüft. Der Aspekt "Protection" umfasst die statische und dynamische Erkennung von Malware, sowie Tests gegen "0 Day"-Angriffe. Unter dem Punkt "Repair" sind die Desinfektion eines infizierten Systems und das Entfernen von Rootkits zu finden. Im Bereich "Usability" messen wir die Verlangsamung des Systems durch die Programme, sowie die Fehlalarmquote. Ein Produkt muss mindestens 11 von 18 möglichen Punkten erreichen, um ein Zertifikat zu erhalten. 16 Programme haben unsere Anforderungen erfüllt und wurden mit einem AV-TEST Zertifikat ausgezeichnet.


Das Zitat stammt von der offiziellen Webseite av-test.org. Dort können auch Details zu den einzelnen Test-Ergebnissen in Erfahrung gebracht werden.



Jooschka schrieb:


> Kann sich das eine Firma wirklich noch leisten, einen Anti-Viren-Scanner-Test auf Basis eines 9 Jahre alten Betriebssystems zu testen? testet doch gleich auf 3.11!


Windows XP SP3 ist keine neun Jahre alt und wird heutzutage noch wesentlich öfters eingesetzt als die *Oberfläche* Windows 3.11 für DOS.
Außerdem, wie schon gesagt, wird getestet, was so gewünscht ist. Diese Tests hier sind, wenn ich das richtig sehe, eine Art Werbung für AV-Test. K.A. ob jemand die Tests angefordert oder sie diese hier rein von sich aus gemacht haben. Aber schaut man mal auf deren Webseite sieht man, dass sie in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge die Betriebssysteme auswählen: Windows 7, XP, Vista, 7, XP. Nächstes Quartal wird dann entweder Vista oder 7 dran kommen - wie bereits gesagt haben sie vermutlich Vista komplett entfernt.


----------



## Anchorage (22. Juli 2011)

Ich liebe Norton habe es damals Instaliert weil Kaspersky üble Probleme gemacht hat. Norton ist einfach nur Geil. Kaspersky kommt bei mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner ist ja Schlimmer wie jeder Virus und lässt sich Teilweise garnicht Deinstalieren.


----------



## Reigenspieler (22. Juli 2011)

Dontinarus schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass maximal 6 Punkte zu erreichen waren und 5,5 damit schon gut bis sehr gut ist? In diesem Punkt gehen auch Falsch-Positive Erkennungen rein und da hatte die Eset-Software im April und Mai ein paar (siehe Details des unten angegebenen Links).


 Ah, hab ich wohl unaufmerksam gelesen ^^ ... Scusi!


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Juli 2011)

steveO schrieb:


> Hy  leute  !
> Ich hab ein ZIEMLICH nerviges Problem mit dem Browser -.- !!
> Ich habe mir mal n lied mit dem youtubeconverter downgeloadet  , und als ich das lied abspielen wollte  mussten Nutzungsrechte erwebt werden , worauf  sich ein  fenster öffnete.
> Mediagateway wird benötigt um medium abspielen zu können ...
> ...



Dein Problem ist ein Browser Hijacking. Wenn dein Security Programm auf so einen Einfachen Angriff nicht anspricht, ist es ********.


----------



## Haggi20 (23. Juli 2011)

Welchen Sinn hat ein Test, der auf einem völlig veralteten Betriebssystem basiert? Den Test hätte man vor 8 Jahren machen können. Wir erwarten in einer aktuellen News jedoch auch aktuelle Tests.


----------



## Gast20141127 (23. Juli 2011)

@Haggi20
Für die Erkennungsleistung eines Virenscanners ist also deiner Meinung nach das OS ausschlaggebend ?
Interessant.

@Topic:
Ich verwende schon länger Avast Free, und war eigentlich immer recht zufrieden damit.
Aktuell ist es auch noch auf XP (im Dualboot) installiert.
Auf Win7 lief seit letztem Jahr Kaspersky2011, mittlerweile 2012.
Schade finde ich bei Kaspersky nur, dass die Sandbox unter 64Bit nicht läuft.
Was das soll versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht. Da sollte bald mal ein Update kommen!

BTW: Meine Landsleute von AV-Comparatives machen auch recht gute Tests.


----------



## Hademe (23. Juli 2011)

Haggi20 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat ein Test, der auf einem völlig veralteten Betriebssystem basiert? Den Test hätte man vor 8 Jahren machen können. Wir erwarten in einer aktuellen News jedoch auch aktuelle Tests.


 Da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Probi (23. Juli 2011)

Nette Aufstellung, nutze bisher F-Secure, aber die 180 Tage version aus der PCGH läuft bald ab, dann werde ich wohl auch zum BitDefender wechseln.

btw. der *BitDefender Link führt zur Kaspersky Seite*, da habt ihr wohl was vergessen 

lG, Probi


----------



## Dabaur (23. Juli 2011)

Habe Ewigkeiten Avira genutzt, allerdings ging mir mit der Zeit das blöde PopUp Fenster so auf die Nüsse, dass ich dann zu Avast! gewechselt habe.

Was auch sehr störend war, dass Avira bei jeder Autostart.ini gleich abreht.

Naja das ist so ne Erfahrungssache wie mit den Festplatten, entweder man hat Glück und nie stress oder man hat Pech, dann wechselt man zum nächsten und hofft dass da alles besser und toller ist 
Brain.exe ist doch immernoch einer der besten Virenscanner die es gibt. 

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre ein guter Virenscanner für Windows Server 2008 R2 der Kostengünstig oder sogar Kostenlos ist.


----------



## Haggi20 (23. Juli 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> @Haggi20
> Für die Erkennungsleistung eines Virenscanners ist also deiner Meinung nach das OS ausschlaggebend ?
> Interessant.


 
Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber ja ist es, denn es gibt einige Viren, die wegen anderer Kernel-Sicherheitsmaßnamen in Windows 7 nicht mehr funktionieren, daher also möglicherweise nicht mehr in den Definitionen enthalten sind, da soweit ich ich mich recht erinnere WinXP von Antivir z.B. auch nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt wird.


----------



## Volta (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich benutze Kaspersky Internet Security schon seit der Version 6.0 und bin mit Kaspersky mehr als zufrieden hat mich immer sehr gut beschützt


----------



## Rat Six (25. Juli 2011)

Habe bis jetzt Norton, Avira, Bit Defender, Trend Micro und Kaspersky durch. Norton kommt mir nie wieder ins Haus, das Zeug ist echt erbärmlich geworden. Habe letztes Jahr im Sommer das Zeug auf einem Firmen PC installiert, weil nichts anderes verfügbar war. Trotz aktueller Definitionen durfte ich dank mehrerer Schädlinge das ganze OS neu installieren und den PC wieder ins Netzwerk integrieren, alles in allem, 5 Stunden verschwendete Arbeitszeit. Avira hatte ich mal kurze Zeit auf dem Privat-PC, Ergebnis war wieder eine Vireninfektion. Trend Micro war früher auf den Firmen-PCs und hat auch ganz gute Dienste geleistet, hat sich immer dezent zurück gehalten, insgesamt sehr fein. Bit Defender ist nun aktuell auf allen Firmen-PCs installiert, leider hat es eine sehr hohe Auslastung der PCs zur Folge, nur empfehlenswert, wenn die PCs wirklich leistungsfähig sind. Privat benutze ich seit drei Jahren Kaspersky und bin damit vollauf zufrieden, keine Viren, keine allzu große Auslastung. Für mich persönlich ist Kaspersky definitiv Platz 1.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juli 2011)

ich frag mich wo ihr euch immer umtreibt und was ihr alles anklickt, dass ihr euch andauernd viren einfangt.


----------



## latinoramon (25. Juli 2011)

wie schon bei anderen erwähnt, 
"Der Testzeitraum lag zwischen April und Juni. Als Betriebssystem kam Windows XP in der 32-Bit-Fassung zum Einsatz."
warum bitteschön dieses Rentner-Betriebssys?
Ich denke das zu 90% der User win7 x64 verwendet wird mit SP1.
Da würden die tests auch mit sicheheit anders verlaufen.


----------



## ToPPi (25. Juli 2011)

Hatte seit Sasser keine Probleme mit Viren. Erinnere mich damals an ne LAN, wo dann in regelmäßig in der Kommandozeile shutdown -a reingehämmert wurde. Good old times 

Benutze ca. seit Ende 2004 Avast Antivir, weil es damals ISDN freundlich war und die Updates nur ein paar kb gross waren. Ist kostenlos, gut und schnell, was will man mehr?


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juli 2011)

latinoramon schrieb:


> wie schon bei anderen erwähnt,
> "Der Testzeitraum lag zwischen April und Juni. Als Betriebssystem kam Windows XP in der 32-Bit-Fassung zum Einsatz."
> warum bitteschön dieses Rentner-Betriebssys?
> Ich denke das zu 90% der User win7 x64 verwendet wird mit SP1.
> Da würden die tests auch mit sicheheit anders verlaufen.


 
nach statistik sind 50% der Windowssysteme noch XP. Dann mit 30% Win 7 und den rest hat Vista und co


----------



## amdfreak (26. Juli 2011)

Und ich hab auf 2 meiner PCs Avira... Na ja, bis jetzt ist noch nichts schiefgegangen. 
F-Secure find ich einfach nur TOP ! Hab die PCGH-Testversion installiert, und das Programm arbeitet sehr zuverlässig und ressourcenschonend im Hintergrund.

dumme Frage : wie kann man sich als erfahrener Anwender überhaupt noch Viren einfangen ? dumme Antwort : Sicher nur, wenn man dubiose Websites besucht.


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Juli 2011)

Nutze schon seit mehr als einem Jahr das kostenlose AntiVir, bis jetzt gab es noch nie irgendwelche Virenprobleme auf meinem Rechner. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ständig neue Updates von AntiVir veröffentlicht werden. Sehe also keinen Grund, für meine Zwecke einen kostenpflichtigen Virenschutz zu besorgen. 
Für mich ist das absolut ausreichend, würde also meinen "Ja, kostenlose Virenscanne helfen wirklich!".


----------



## guss (29. Juli 2011)

Papa schrieb:


> Hab Microsoft Security Essentials auf meinen Rechner und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden.


 
/sign


----------



## crishan (23. November 2011)

Bravo, PC Games Hardware, mit diesem Artikeltitel samt (fragwürdigem) Inhalt
seid ihr nun endlich dort angekommen, wo ihr wohl schon immer hin wolltet:
Auf COMPUTERBILD-Niveau


----------



## Jimini (23. November 2011)

crishan schrieb:


> Bravo, PC Games Hardware, mit diesem Artikeltitel samt (fragwürdigem) Inhalt
> seid ihr nun endlich dort angekommen, wo ihr wohl schon immer hin wolltet:
> Auf COMPUTERBILD-Niveau


 
Na, dafür hat sich das Hochholen eines vier Monate alten Thread aber gelohnt. Willkommen im Forum.

MfG Jimini


----------

